# All who got BFP's Please provide input



## Pearly86

Hey there,

Many Many congratulations to all , and I am still into my ttc 1 year already over no result yet!!

The reason I am starting this thread is that I want from all who got thier BFPs please post that what you guys did differently or what was the different thing happened the month you guys got your BFPs..

This will be really helpful to all who are so wishing and hoping to hit soon!!

it will kind of become a journal or summary of points to take care while ttc and focusing more on things which would positively yield a result rather than stressing over things here and there.

so it would be really helpful from you all

Thank you so much


----------



## Yo_Yo

For us it was month one we concieved, but I did a bit of reading on ttc before as I felt like I had been wtt for ages!

I made sure I took folic acid whilst waiting to try, tracked ovulation with cheap ovulation test strips, and we used preseed. I also downloaded the Ovia app to my iPhone, which I found useful for symptom tracking.

Good luck and I hope you get your bfp really soon :flower:


----------



## Pearly86

Wow so good to hear that congrats for BFP and also for hitting it at one go!! u guys must be elated!!
so from your input I think 
1. we need to track our ov 
2. Preseed will be helpful

could you if possible let me knw your bdplan like was it eod or smep?


----------



## wannabemomy37

What an awesome thread - I was actually going to start one similar to this

I have been reading that eating pineapple core (the hard part) on days 1-5DPO will help baby implant. I'm trying it this month so I will keep you posted but there is a thread on the TWW forum about pineapple core and like 4 or 5 ladies on there got BFPs from trying it!!


----------



## Pearly86

Thankyou so much hun for appreciating my thread:D
hope to see lots of inputs from all the lucky ones here:) so that we can get lucky too..

pumpkin thing is really new to me:) wow will definitely look into it.

so the point goes like -
1. Know your ov 
2. use preseed
3. have pumpkin the hard part in tww..which helps in sticky bean!!


----------



## bridgetboo62

after five months of trying to conceive unsuccessfully 
i just relaxed went with the flow and didnt think about it
i stopped forcefully doing the deed during my suspected ovulation dates
i did not obsess and did not symptom spot
my first clue was a few days before my missed period and that i was eating a ton and had sore boobs when dh tried to touch them during BDing (sorry tmi) but i just thought about it being a possible pregnancy sign it once and didnt obsess over it
my biggest clue was that i thought i was suppose to start my period on the 26th and when i didnt start on the 27th i took a frer with fmu and it was definitely bfp and then same day i emailed my doctor requesting a blood test and she put in an order to the lab for me to get my blood drawn and i got it drawn that same day on the 27th and that night around 9pm i got the test results back online and my hcg was at 79 now my first prenatal appointment is on june 19th and i will be just a couple of days shy of 8 weeks
i know it frustrated me a lot when people would say just relax and it will happen when you arent thinking about it and hoping so hard for it and when you are not expecting and i was always like how can i relax? how can i not think about? ugh
but that is how it worked out for me
my periods for the first two months after going on the nuvaring in november were 28 days long and the last four have been 31 days long
i started my last period on the night of the 26th and i dont temp or anything just track ewcm and i noticed ewcm a few days before we had to put my dog down at 1am on the 15th the only day me and dh dtd was that same night/morning when we got home at about 3am
and according to ovulation calculators i should have ovulated on or around the 12th or the 13th
so i thought we had completely missed out this cycle
that probably helped keep my mind off symptom spotting and obsessing too as well as my dogs death
i grew up with that dog we had him since i was 9 (11yrs or so)
he was soooo sick and suffering of cancer he stopped eating and lost 12 pounds in a week he is in a better place now
as sad as it may be
i personally believe that in order for new life to enter this world old life has to first pass out of it
my parents tried to conceive for nine years and had miscarriage after miscarriage after miscarriage then my dads mom died and immediately after they conceived my sister ashley
this baby is gilbert's (my dog) gift to us
dont stop trying never give up hope


----------



## LadyHutch

I generally get pregnant easy, I just have trouble keeping them in there.

This time took us 5 months. We stopped trying. I half assed tracked my period on Kindara on my phone, but other than that, nothing. Told my DH that I was likely ovulating in case we wanted to avoid, and he said "lets give it a shot". His shot was pretty accurate this time.

Here's to hoping it stays in there.


----------



## Pearly86

Wish you H&H 9 months hun!!..Fx for the sticky bean:)

thanks for the advice though!!

so the points to be taken is

Just to relax and enjoy!!


----------



## madseasons

Major things I did this cycle: Relaxed more and just focused on lengthing my cycle, started taking B-50 and Evening Primrose from my cycle until ovulation for more abundant CM and I started checking my cervix to get intune more with my body. 

Pre-Seed  Just for lube, did not use applicator
Soft-Cup 

Other than that, I was still tempting and using ovulation strips as every cycle before. :thumbup:

I reaallllyyy didn't think I was going to get a BFP this cycle because I wasn't even focused on it. The Cycle before was only 16 DAYS! So I was focused on having a "regular" cycle...... :haha:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv not yet recieved my bfp but any day now I should be getting it. I was totally different this cycle. At first I was pretty sure this cycle was a miss for me because of things going on but we manage to dtd day before af predicted ov so I was pretty happy. I was using opks not expecting to see a positive one as never had one but then day after ff said was ov day I got a positive opk and day after so on that first smiley we dtd again and then didn't get chance to again. Now 9dpo and keep feeling a pulling in abdomen and lots of cm so pretty certain my bfp is on the way. I used preseed for the first time this month and also macca and agnus castus up to o.


----------



## fairyy

Hey Pearly. You have started a nice thread. I always google what ladies did differently the month of BFP. Glad to have a current thread on this topic :thumbup:

I will be stalking ;)
We used preseed this time for each time we BDed this cycle. Let's see what the outcome will be !


----------



## Blondish_keg

First time my grandad died n we dank alot that month.. 
This bfp however we used mooncup, conceive plus everytime,and bd alternate days from cd3 till o, then daily, then 1 for luck ! and I had cravings for grapefruit around O which gave me megga ewcm for dayyyys. 
I also added in omga 3 and b complex but that was about 9dpo so not sure if that really helped.
This is such a good idea for a thread, I hope that it helps. Its so interesting reading everyones sucess stories. I do wonder how much of it is just coincidence but if this bean don't stick, il be trying some of these out!


----------



## slowloris

i used concieve plus for 1st time, like i would any other lube though. 
and rather than every other day dtd we did it every 2/3 days so spermies had more time. and previous moth, first two weeks i was taking maca, which is great for fertility. :thumbup:


----------



## Pearly86

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Iv not yet recieved my bfp but any day now I should be getting it. I was totally different this cycle. At first I was pretty sure this cycle was a miss for me because of things going on but we manage to dtd day before af predicted ov so I was pretty happy. I was using opks not expecting to see a positive one as never had one but then day after ff said was ov day I got a positive opk and day after so on that first smiley we dtd again and then didn't get chance to again. Now 9dpo and keep feeling a pulling in abdomen and lots of cm so pretty certain my bfp is on the way. I used preseed for the first time this month and also macca and agnus castus up to o.

Thanks a lot dear for giving your input..wow your so sure about your bFP and m sure its gonna be the month for you!!..with all your symptoms it does sound like that .Fx and loads f good luck!!


----------



## Pearly86

fairyy said:


> Hey Pearly. You have started a nice thread. I always google what ladies did differently the month of BFP. Glad to have a current thread on this topic :thumbup:
> 
> I will be stalking ;)
> We used preseed this time for each time we BDed this cycle. Let's see what the outcome will be !

Hahah thanks hun keep stalking for great inputs here. hope with all the inputs here we achieve our BFPs soon!!


----------



## Pearly86

Blondish_keg said:


> First time my grandad died n we dank alot that month..
> This bfp however we used mooncup, conceive plus everytime,and bd alternate days from cd3 till o, then daily, then 1 for luck ! and I had cravings for grapefruit around O which gave me megga ewcm for dayyyys.
> I also added in omga 3 and b complex but that was about 9dpo so not sure if that really helped.
> This is such a good idea for a thread, I hope that it helps. Its so interesting reading everyones sucess stories. I do wonder how much of it is just coincidence but if this bean don't stick, il be trying some of these out!

so bding alternate may have been the key ans until O only the conception occur but ya doing it afterwards will just be sure enough to cover the bases!!..thanks a lot for your input hun and appreciating this thread and sure it will be sticky bean!! wish you a very H&H 9 mo!!


----------



## Pearly86

slowloris said:


> i used concieve plus for 1st time, like i would any other lube though.
> and rather than every other day dtd we did it every 2/3 days so spermies had more time. and previous moth, first two weeks i was taking maca, which is great for fertility. :thumbup:

doing the deed every2/3 days wow..and it worked ..so being consistent is important thankyou so much for your input hun! and wish you great H&H 9mo!!


----------



## Pearly86

From all that I have gathered!
1. Know your ov 
2. use preseed
3. have pumpkin the hard part in tww..which helps in sticky bean!!
4. Bding consistently ( eod or e 2/3rd day)and most importantly stress free!!


----------



## fairyy

Pearly86 said:


> From all that I have gathered!
> 1. Know your ov
> 2. use preseed
> 3. have pumpkin the hard part in tww..which helps in sticky bean!!
> 4. Bding consistently ( eod or e 2/3rd day)and most importantly stress free!!

Pearly hun, its pineapple dear not pumpkin.


----------



## Pearly86

bridgetboo62 said:


> after five months of trying to conceive unsuccessfully
> i just relaxed went with the flow and didnt think about it
> i stopped forcefully doing the deed during my suspected ovulation dates
> i did not obsess and did not symptom spot
> my first clue was a few days before my missed period and that i was eating a ton and had sore boobs when dh tried to touch them during BDing (sorry tmi) but i just thought about it being a possible pregnancy sign it once and didnt obsess over it
> my biggest clue was that i thought i was suppose to start my period on the 26th and when i didnt start on the 27th i took a frer with fmu and it was definitely bfp and then same day i emailed my doctor requesting a blood test and she put in an order to the lab for me to get my blood drawn and i got it drawn that same day on the 27th and that night around 9pm i got the test results back online and my hcg was at 79 now my first prenatal appointment is on june 19th and i will be just a couple of days shy of 8 weeks
> i know it frustrated me a lot when people would say just relax and it will happen when you arent thinking about it and hoping so hard for it and when you are not expecting and i was always like how can i relax? how can i not think about? ugh
> but that is how it worked out for me
> my periods for the first two months after going on the nuvaring in november were 28 days long and the last four have been 31 days long
> i started my last period on the night of the 26th and i dont temp or anything just track ewcm and i noticed ewcm a few days before we had to put my dog down at 1am on the 15th the only day me and dh dtd was that same night/morning when we got home at about 3am
> and according to ovulation calculators i should have ovulated on or around the 12th or the 13th
> so i thought we had completely missed out this cycle
> that probably helped keep my mind off symptom spotting and obsessing too as well as my dogs death
> i grew up with that dog we had him since i was 9 (11yrs or so)
> he was soooo sick and suffering of cancer he stopped eating and lost 12 pounds in a week he is in a better place now
> as sad as it may be
> i personally believe that in order for new life to enter this world old life has to first pass out of it
> my parents tried to conceive for nine years and had miscarriage after miscarriage after miscarriage then my dads mom died and immediately after they conceived my sister ashley
> this baby is gilbert's (my dog) gift to us
> dont stop trying never give up hope

Hey thanks for your input!! and many many congratulations for your BFP dear!! and I am so sorry for the loss of your dog!..
your post was quite long so it took a lil time for me to reply to that but as much I have gathered you mentioned you just had bd once and still you managed to get bfp that was wow!! but good thing is u so lucky to have got it done that day itself !! wish you great H&H 9 mo!!

on the Contrary to your thoughts where you feel for a new life to come the old life needs to pass away I am sorry but that quite a bad thing to think which is what I feel as I really dnt think that for someone to come in this life someone has to die for that , I mean birth is such a pious thing why would it be a result of something so bad, I am really sorry but the way you stressed on this idea..it really made me write all this as at the end all I feel is if you do good , you get good ,so its never that you get good when something wrong happens !!


----------



## Pearly86

thanks fairy for correcting me:D so sweet of you I was so engrossed into reading reply above!!


----------



## AliciaDenee

I got my bfp @ 3w1d 

I used Fertilaid and fertilecm
Conceive Plus, clearblue adv digital opks for 1 month.


----------



## KBCupcake

Hi there! When I TTC'd, what I'd typically do was:

-use Preseed (though I've read many times coconut oil is a cheaper and just as good substitute)
-take prenatals and B Complex
-take EPO until day of ovulation

I did all of the above when I got my bfp but added these to the mix that cycle: I took Robitussin every day until O, took bromelain in capsule form 1-6dpo and kept my hips elevated after BD for 10-15 minutes.

In hindsight, because I used Preseed, the Robitussin probably wasn't needed, but things worked out for the time being anyway. That pregnancy ended in a MMC though.

Hope this helps. Good luck!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

This was a natural pregnancy so I never really did anything different the month I got my BFP. However, I did notice early in the month that my areolas were getting darker and more swollen. I never really saw that before so I kind of suspected something was up. When I took the HPT for the first time I actually thought it was going to come back negative. I thought since all the time I spent TTC that it would never happen and that I was getting my hopes up for nothing. A few seconds later I got my BFP and was overjoyed! I felt like AF was going to come at any moment throughout the entire process.


----------



## cupcaker

Used Conceive Plus. I TTC for 3 months and on the 4th, when I got pregnant, my changes were using CP and DTD right from when my period stopped (not waiting around until closer to ovulation).

The second pregnancy I did these two things from the off and fell lucky in the first month. Good luck to all.


----------



## Pearly86

Hey Cupcaker thankyou so much for your valuable input!..I really appreciate of have been given that, 
so dtd right from when period stops until ovulation is it? so how was the pattern like dtd eod??
could you please elaborate these two as I see you adopted that method and was successful both the times so it cant go wrong:):)


----------



## Pearly86

Kiwiberry said:


> This was a natural pregnancy so I never really did anything different the month I got my BFP. However, I did notice early in the month that my areolas were getting darker and more swollen. I never really saw that before so I kind of suspected something was up. When I took the HPT for the first time I actually thought it was going to come back negative. I thought since all the time I spent TTC that it would never happen and that I was getting my hopes up for nothing. A few seconds later I got my BFP and was overjoyed! I felt like AF was going to come at any moment throughout the entire process.

wow kiwi many many congratulations on being so lucky:):) hope that day comes soon for all who haven't gotten their BFPs thankyou so much for your input hun!


----------



## Pearly86

KBCupcake said:


> Hi there! When I TTC'd, what I'd typically do was:
> 
> -use Preseed (though I've read many times coconut oil is a cheaper and just as good substitute)
> -take prenatals and B Complex
> -take EPO until day of ovulation
> 
> I did all of the above when I got my bfp but added these to the mix that cycle: I took Robitussin every day until O, took bromelain in capsule form 1-6dpo and kept my hips elevated after BD for 10-15 minutes.
> 
> In hindsight, because I used Preseed, the Robitussin probably wasn't needed, but things worked out for the time being anyway. That pregnancy ended in a MMC though.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck!!!

M very sorry for your loss hun!...hope with the same process you achieve it soon thank you so much for all the points above !! wish you all the luck and success dear:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pearly86

AliciaDenee said:


> I got my bfp @ 3w1d
> 
> I used Fertilaid and fertilecm
> Conceive Plus, clearblue adv digital opks for 1 month.

Hey Alicia,
thanks hun and many many congratulations for your success!!
conceive plus is something everyone is telling me so m sure to buy it next time I am 6 dpo today lets c how this cycle goes...


----------



## DoubleLines

I just found out yesterday, so hopefully it's a sticky bean. I think a lot of people said this, or similar items already but:

-Used clear blue OPKs (digis) to track ovulation
-Bd 3 days prior, day prior first thing AM, day of O, later in evening (i.e. the two "peak" days per OPK)
-Tried positions that would get deep in...i.e. from behind or on top (sorry TMI!)
-Lay in bed for at least 20 minutes after with butt up on pillow (otherwise it was coming right out!) Also waited to pee for at least 20 minutes. (This could also be why on 2 dpo I got a UTI)
-Ate pineapple core on 1dpo, 2dpo, 3dpo and then forgot to keep doing it... no idea the impact!

Other things I started in the months prior (2-3 past months) though not sure if they impacted or not: 
-Exercised regularly (not too much though as it can mess with my cycle)/ate somewhat healthy (lots of spinach, eggs, and other good for you foods)
-Reduced/limited my caffeine (I was drinking 2 ventis from starbucks each morning before)
-Reduced/limited alcohol (I don't drink that much anyway, but around O time the DH and I weren't drinking)
-The DH cut out chewing tobacco (yucky habit that I hate and finally when we got serious about TTC, he quit weeks prior :thumbup:)
-Took prenatal chewy vitamins (they are actually really yummy!)
-Tried to generally take care of myself - 7.5 hours of sleep, time with friends, i.e. focusing on some non-related TTC things 

Hope that helps!


----------



## ToughhGal

Me and OH both took Fertilaid. I also ate more leafy greens, flaxseed, etc. and kept my mind off pregnancy the best I could. 

Good luck hun :thumbup:


----------



## ToughhGal

Also, after BDing, I layed in every position. On my back with legs propped up, straight out, on my stomach, and sides. I had a feeling my cervix was really weird.


----------



## Pearly86

DoubleLines said:


> I just found out yesterday, so hopefully it's a sticky bean. I think a lot of people said this, or similar items already but:
> 
> -Used clear blue OPKs (digis) to track ovulation
> -Bd 3 days prior, day prior first thing AM, day of O, later in evening (i.e. the two "peak" days per OPK)
> -Tried positions that would get deep in...i.e. from behind or on top (sorry TMI!)
> -Lay in bed for at least 20 minutes after with butt up on pillow (otherwise it was coming right out!) Also waited to pee for at least 20 minutes. (This could also be why on 2 dpo I got a UTI)
> -Ate pineapple core on 1dpo, 2dpo, 3dpo and then forgot to keep doing it... no idea the impact!
> 
> Other things I started in the months prior (2-3 past months) though not sure if they impacted or not:
> -Exercised regularly (not too much though as it can mess with my cycle)/ate somewhat healthy (lots of spinach, eggs, and other good for you foods)
> -Reduced/limited my caffeine (I was drinking 2 ventis from starbucks each morning before)
> -Reduced/limited alcohol (I don't drink that much anyway, but around O time the DH and I weren't drinking)
> -The DH cut out chewing tobacco (yucky habit that I hate and finally when we got serious about TTC, he quit weeks prior :thumbup:)
> -Took prenatal chewy vitamins (they are actually really yummy!)
> -Tried to generally take care of myself - 7.5 hours of sleep, time with friends, i.e. focusing on some non-related TTC things
> 
> Hope that helps!

thanks double line and many congratulations for your pregnancy wish u aH&H9mo
so your bd pattern was like if you ov on 14(m assuming)
so bd on 11, AM of 13 and both times on 14?


----------



## DoubleLines

Yup, I ovulated on the CD14 (June 1st) and we bed on CD 10 at night, first thing in the morning on CD13 (day prior to O) and then at night on CD 14 (day of O).


----------



## harlantr1

Pearly86 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Many Many congratulations to all , and I am still into my ttc 1 year already over no result yet!!
> 
> The reason I am starting this thread is that I want from all who got thier BFPs please post that what you guys did differently or what was the different thing happened the month you guys got your BFPs..
> 
> This will be really helpful to all who are so wishing and hoping to hit soon!!
> 
> it will kind of become a journal or summary of points to take care while ttc and focusing more on things which would positively yield a result rather than stressing over things here and there.
> 
> so it would be really helpful from you all
> 
> Thank you so much

The month I got my BFP, my OB told me to have sex on the 12th and 24th days into my cycle. So Obviously Day 1 was the first day of my period - so I counted 12 and 14 days in, marked them, had sex, and BAM!!! BFP one week after missed period following month. Hope this helps! :hugs:


----------



## Pearly86

so was it continous or on 12th and 14th ?
or is i 24th/ m confused


----------



## ladders

We had been trying unsuccessfully for nine months and dh say showed low motility and low volume but after some research I saw that this can be caused by dehydration (he'd drink coffee in the day and beer all night) so he started drinking more water, didn't cut out coffee or beer just cut down and drank water too, I also got him to take mucinex over o week to thin the semen and let those spermies swim. The first month doing that we got our first ever bfp, unfortunately that ended in mc at 6 weeks but did the same for the next o and again bfp! Would definitely recommend getting hydrated!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just got a bfp this morning, on our 4th month. We've been using cheapie OPKs and Preseed, but this cycle I started taking a B50 complex because I felt like my luteal phase was a little short. I don't know if that's what made the difference, or if it's just coincidence. We dtd the evening before O day, and the morning before that, and that was all for my fertile period.


----------



## fairyy

MrsKChicago said:


> I just got a bfp this morning, on our 4th month. We've been using cheapie OPKs and Preseed, but this cycle I started taking a B50 complex because I felt like my luteal phase was a little short. I don't know if that's what made the difference, or if it's just coincidence. We dtd the evening before O day, and the morning before that, and that was all for my fertile period.

So did you BD on the days of positive opk ? Which opk you used ? I am using this wondfo opk for the very first time. I normally use first response or answer brand 7pk. The wondfos are from a friend of mine. Today is cd12 and I started testing today and it's positive :shrug: I never got positive on cd12 ever.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hi. We BDed the day before my positive OPK, and the day of. I usually try to get in more than that, but I ovulated earlier because of the B-50.

I use Wondfo opks. Cheap and they seemed to work fine for me.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Lil bean

I got a faint BFP on June 23rd and confirmed it with a clear blue advanced digital yesterday which said I am 1-2 weeks along!

we didnt do a whole alot different - I ordered the Wondofo opks and pre-seed. we BD'ed CD 10, 11,13,14,15, morning of 17 and late night so maybe early morning 18. All other days were BD-ing in PM

I started using the OPKs on CD 8 onwards and I got a positive on CD 16 but we were so exhausted we didnt BD that night so made up for it in the morning of CD 17. Weird thing was on CD 17 my OPK got really light and then CD 18 slight darker ..made no sense that my LH would plunge from CD 16 but who knows.

we used preseed from CD 11, 13, 14,15, 17 & 18.

My af is due tomorrow so lets see.


----------



## tilly75

Hi,
I got my bfp on Jun 21, one year after our anniversary. My lmp 5/21 or 5/22. We were not trying. I really didn't notice to much.
Jun 12 implantation spotting thgt af was coming
Jun 19 sore books
June 20 cramps woke up sense I may be pregnant
Jun 21 took ept and clear blue easy test. Both positive immediately 
I'm 5 wks now. Just sore nips is all I have this will be #2 and I'm 39 and ds is 14, starting over but I'm very happy


----------



## tilly75

Congrats I received mine on Jun 21 and Jun 22 missed at on Jun 19.
According to Dr office 5 wks. Lmp may 20 or 21


----------



## Pearly86

Lil bean said:


> I got a faint BFP on June 23rd and confirmed it with a clear blue advanced digital yesterday which said I am 1-2 weeks along!
> 
> we didnt do a whole alot different - I ordered the Wondofo opks and pre-seed. we BD'ed CD 10, 11,13,14,15, morning of 17 and late night so maybe early morning 18. All other days were BD-ing in PM
> 
> I started using the OPKs on CD 8 onwards and I got a positive on CD 16 but we were so exhausted we didnt BD that night so made up for it in the morning of CD 17. Weird thing was on CD 17 my OPK got really light and then CD 18 slight darker ..made no sense that my LH would plunge from CD 16 but who knows.
> 
> we used preseed from CD 11, 13, 14,15, 17 & 18.
> 
> My af is due tomorrow so lets see.

wow many many congrats m sure ur missing ur AF as u alreaddy got faint bfp thanku so much for letting me knw the schedule!!:hugs: Have a very H&H 9mo


----------



## Pearly86

tilly75 said:


> Hi,
> I got my bfp on Jun 21, one year after our anniversary. My lmp 5/21 or 5/22. We were not trying. I really didn't notice to much.
> Jun 12 implantation spotting thgt af was coming
> Jun 19 sore books
> June 20 cramps woke up sense I may be pregnant
> Jun 21 took ept and clear blue easy test. Both positive immediately
> I'm 5 wks now. Just sore nips is all I have this will be #2 and I'm 39 and ds is 14, starting over but I'm very happy

wow u so lucky shower some luck here !! thanks for your input dear wish u great pregnancy!! H&H 9mo!


----------



## morgan29

I got my BFP at 10 dpo with a very faint line. My hubby and I did a few things differently this month. This was our fourth month TTC. I have always had very regular cycles but would get spotting a few days before AF. Per some suggestions on this site I started taking Vitex on CD1. Hubby and I also used conceive plus for the first time. This may be TMI but I think it matters. I always felt after the deed that everything fell out. I talked to a few of my gfs about it and they suggested switching positions and then nothing came out.


----------



## Pearly86

Sorry for tmi but which position is that??


----------



## morgan29

We would always finish in missionary before since I figured that was the best way. After talking to 3 of my gfs who all got pregnant from doggy style I decided to try it out. It looked awkward because I would stay in that position for about 10 minutes but literally nothing would come out till the next morning. Before trying that I felt like it all did immediately. Again sorry for anyone that didn't want to read that :)


----------



## Mintastic

This is a great thread! Commenting so I can subscribe because on mobile I can't just subscribe without commenting.


----------



## Kiwiberry

morgan29 said:


> We would always finish in missionary before since I figured that was the best way. After talking to 3 of my gfs who all got pregnant from doggy style I decided to try it out. It looked awkward because I would stay in that position for about 10 minutes but literally nothing would come out till the next morning. Before trying that I felt like it all did immediately. Again sorry for anyone that didn't want to read that :)

That's how I got preggo! It worked for me, doggy style that is.


----------



## carlyjade86

Both times I've caught I've "DTD" to myself after DTD with OH... And genuinely didn't try... Stopped all tracking etc.


----------



## Pearly86

sorry but what does DTD to myself means ??


----------



## Mintastic

Masturbate ;)


----------



## Pearly86

:hugs::hugs::dohh:ttc is makin me dumb i guess!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Lol *blush*


----------



## ms_lola

The only thing I did differently this month was cut out caffeine, had a smoothie with maca powder every day (known to help fertility) and just generally ate exceptionally clean!! 

I increased my vitamins, and cut out my multi because it had vitamin A.

Didn't BD any different from usual, always different positions and didn't have my legs in the air afterwards or anything! 

:flower:


----------



## MrsPoodle

We honestly didn't do anything different the month we caught than in all the other months we were trying. 

I was also super stressed, as it was month 4 after an MC and we conceived our daughter on month 3, so I was worried we would have problems. 

I also made my hubby BD when he didn't want to, so we could maximise our chances. 

In fact, I was convinced that we had missed it that month and was waiting for AF before we could try again. 

So we kind of did all the "wrong" things and it still worked.


----------



## LilRu

Great thread... so hopeful for this month. 

Ms lola, why did you cut out vitamin A?

This month I'm:
1- eating pineapple core after O,
2- Doggy Style,and raising hips 15 min.after dtd
3-using Opk's again, (dr. told me to stop them a few months ago and just bd eod)
thanks girls.... hopefully i'll be back in a few weeks with good news!!!xoxo


----------

